# Michelin Winter Tyres for Motorhomes



## BillCreer

I joined the "Michelin Forum" recently and asked the following question:-

*"I use Agilis Camping tyres on my Hymer Motor Home...... Does anyone know if there is an appropriate winter tyre that I can use"*

and got the following reply from the Michelin rep:-

*"Thanks for your query.

Michelin don't manufacture a specific cold weather (winter) tyre in a motorhome fitment, however, the Agilis 2 camping is M+S (mud and snow) marked to give sufficient grip when occasionally travelling in difficult conditions such as unsurfaced roads, mud and snow.

This M+S marking complies with European legislation where in certain countries it is obligatory during certain periods of the year to have cold weather (winter) tyres fitted.

If you need further assurance to tackle the most demanding snow conditions, then carrying snow chains of the correct size can be a good idea"*


----------



## teemyob

*Layman*

So if I were a layman, Michelin would not manufacture any tyre suitable for my motorhome.

They don't manufacture a tyre in the size suitable for camping or winter use for it.

So I use Michelin Agilis Alpin as a compromise.

See any of my tyre posts for more info!

TM


----------



## wug

Don't know what they're talking about because I bought Alpin as a winter tyre, described as such on their website by a little symbol: Snowflake


----------



## jhelm

Been using Michelin winter truck tires on ours forr almost 4 years winter and summer without any problems. But you still need chains when the road is narrow icy and up hill.


----------



## BillCreer

What I read from their comments is that the Alpin winter tyres are not suitable or recommended for motorhomes.


----------



## jhelm

BillCreer said:


> What I read from their comments is that the Alpin winter tyres are not suitable or recommended for motorhomes.


From I understand the major difference between a truck tire and camper tire is that the camper tires are designed to allow for the fact that many campers tend to sit in one spot for a long time.


----------



## BillCreer

jhelm said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read from their comments is that the Alpin winter tyres are not suitable or recommended for motorhomes.
> 
> 
> 
> From I understand the major difference between a truck tire and camper tire is that the camper tires are designed to allow for the fact that many campers tend to sit in one spot for a long time.
Click to expand...

Hi,

And what would be your insurance companies understanding be?

I've posted another question on the Michelin Forum and asked the question "can I fit Agilis Alpin to a motorhome" and I'll let you know the reply.


----------



## jhelm

BillCreer said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read from their comments is that the Alpin winter tyres are not suitable or recommended for motorhomes.
> 
> 
> 
> From I understand the major difference between a truck tire and camper tire is that the camper tires are designed to allow for the fact that many campers tend to sit in one spot for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> And what would be your insurance companies understanding be?
> 
> I've posted another question on the Michelin Forum and asked the question "can I fit Agilis Alpin to a motorhome" and I'll let you know the reply.
Click to expand...

I don't know about the UK in Italy we must have the tires of the type size and rating called for on the vehicle registration which doesn't mention anything about special camper tires. The tires I have match those requirements.


----------



## airstream

*Camper Tyres?*

Hi,
New Autosleepers on Peugeot are wearing Bridgstone light truck tyres noted at my local Marquis - not camper tyres - how will they get insurance ? Oh tongue stuck in cheek

Regards Ray


----------



## teemyob

*Camping Tyres*

Camping Tyres are just another marketing tool.

Of course you can use Standard Michelin Agilis, Agilis Alpin Commercial tyre on a motorhome. It is based on a commercial vehicle.

Michelin or Continental do not make Camping tyres in all Motorhome Commercial Vehicle sizes. Therefore, it is not possible to fit every motorhome with such.

TM


----------



## coppo

Bill
There was an article in MMM last year about motorhome winter tyres and Michelin agilis alpin were not only recommended but a spokesman from Michelin said they were perfect and also were very strong and also 116 rated.

Paul.


----------



## johnthompson

[/quote]I don't know about the UK in Italy we must have the tires of the type size and rating called for on the vehicle registration which doesn't mention anything about special camper tires. The tires I have match those requirements.[/quote]

When driving through Italy in January/February in the snow the signs along the A1 road from and to Bologna and the route to/from France were telling driver to fit winter tyres.

John


----------



## jhelm

I believe most areas in Italy also allow for carrying snow chains in lieu of winter tires. But driving around here in the winter chains would not really be a good substitute as they would only be good for the occasional heavy snow storm and no help for those icy snowy patches you find with normal driving, especially in the mountains. Some areas and some countries like Austria and Switzerland require actual winter rated tires for several months. Here in Belluno the lines form at the tire shops starting early November with people changing over on their cars.


----------



## BillCreer

A reply from the Michelin Forum:-

Bill Creer wrote:

Thanks Mike for the advice on the use of Agils Camping tyres in winter conditions. 
Can I use Agilis Alpin tyres on my motorhome as I see they are made in the correct size? I have also noticed other Motorhomers using them.


Thanks for your query. Response from out technical team,


Quote:
The MICHELIN Agilis Alpin is M+S (Mud & Snow) marked, so it has some mobility in winter conditions, and it also has a structure that is reinforced to cope with motorhome conditions of use. However, it is not designed for severe snow conditions. In these conditions the MICHELIN Agilis Alpin would give superior levels of grip, however its construction means that it cannot be used with the same high pressures as the Agilis Camping (80 psi is the standard rear pressure for the MICHELIN Agilis Camping).
Please contact us for advice on tyre pressures if you decide to use MICHELIN Agilis Alpin on your motorhome.
Quote:


----------



## BillCreer

A correction from Michelin:-

Bill Creer wrote:
Hi Mike,

I'm a bit confused by the response from your Technical Team.

Was their first sentence "The MICHELIN Agilis Alpin is M+S (Mud & Snow) marked, so it has some mobility in winter conditions, and it also has a structure that is reinforced to cope with motorhome conditions of use." actually referring to the CAMPING tyre and not the ALPIN?


Apologies for confusion, it should have read

The MICHELIN Agilis Camping is M+S (Mud & Snow) marked, so it has some mobility in winter conditions, and it also has a structure that is reinforced to cope with motorhome conditions of use. However, it is not designed for severe snow conditions. In these conditions the MICHELIN Agilis Alpin would give superior levels of grip, however its construction means that it cannot be used with the same high pressures as the Agilis Camping (80 psi is the standard rear pressure for the MICHELIN Agilis Camping).

Hope it's clearer!


----------

